# how to start saltwater tank?



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how do you get a saltwater tank up and running? im thinking about stting up one for a lionfish







. iv always wanted one of these but never knew how to set up a salt water tank.
thanx


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

click me..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats sounds so confusing







. ill go to my lfs and get them to help me. that way they can just say it and show me. 
thanx anyway


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> thats sounds so confusing . ill go to my lfs and get them to help me. that way they can just say it and show me.
> thanx anyway


If you want to be successful with your salt water endeavor, then I strongly suggest that you re-click the link that was offered you, as it is very basic info that you will need to grasp and understand. If you are going to jump into salt with zero home work done, then you are setting yourself up for failure...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do your homework!!!

This time you're risking money instead of a bad grade! A lot of money!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just get a betta. You only have to change water.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i think im gonna stick with cichlids for now. maybe sometime in the future ill set one up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are alot of reading involved, And that doesen't scratch the surface. If you ever get the bug check out robert fenners book.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Homework is such a scary word...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sw tanks arent as hard as people say it is
mines been setup for a while and after a while u get the hang of it
just start with clowns and damsels first till u get the hang of it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> > thats sounds so confusing . ill go to my lfs and get them to help me. that way they can just say it and show me.
> > thanx anyway
> 
> 
> If you want to be successful with your salt water endeavor, then I strongly suggest that you re-click the link that was offered you, as it is very basic info that you will need to grasp and understand. If you are going to jump into salt with zero home work done, then you are setting yourself up for failure...










..PREACH MY BROTHA...PREACH


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this makes me never want to have a salt tank, seems so evil, just stick with piranhas, easy and cool


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Natural Reef Aquariums Simplified Approaches to Creating Living Saltwater Microcosms ................... by John Tullock

nice book to get you starting,


----------

